# hawthorne twin top tube



## dragnusa (Feb 25, 2014)

I got this with the prewar bike the other day. Its 24 inch badged as a hawthorne cant find numbers on it of course its cold out so I havent spent much time looking. It was a pretty metallic orange. Does anyone have any info on this thing


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 26, 2014)

If you look closer, the badge says Hiawatha, as well as Gamble's stores. Hawthornes were sold by Monty Ward's. Anyway, I thought this was a late 60s AMF frame, despite the murray chain ring and guard. But, a metal head badge suggests mid 60s or earlier.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 26, 2014)

*love it !!*

one sweet ride !! love something different !! good score .


----------



## dogdart (Feb 26, 2014)

*I agree*

it's AMF built


----------



## dragnusa (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Going to try and remove the blue off it and see how the orange looks.


----------

